# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Tražimo par koji ide u Sloveniju!

## BHany

Tjednik 24sataExpress želi napraviti *veliku* temu o bračnom paru koji zbog hrvatskih zakona odlazi na potpomognutu oplodnju u Sloveniju. Par bi pratili kroz cjelokupni proces.

Dakle, tražimo par koji bi bio spreman otvoreno pričati o tome i dopustiti da ih 24sataExpress prati u Slo i kroz sve faze postupka.

Molim vas da se javite! Može meni na pp ili na email ili na mob...što već imate.

*Kao i uvijek - važno je!*

Važno je progovoriti o problemu, posebno jer je tema u zadnje vrijeme malo zapostavljena.

Molim sve vas kojima je stalo...da barem malo opet poljuljamo ovaj zakon...makar i malim koracima... Ne prestajem vjerovati da ćemo tim malim koracima uspjeti.

I iskreno vjerujem da će se netko od vas javiti...posebno jer ste već odlučili otići u inozemstvo i morate manje brinuti o nekakvoj anonimnosti, barem u onom segmentu koji se odnosi na liječenje, vaše liječnike i klinike u kojima se liječite.

----------


## BHany

hop

pls.

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58919-T...de-u-Sloveniju!

----------


## BHany

pogledajte što sam napisala na gore linkanom topicu

----------


## BHany

sada kad se stanje u sloveniji normaliziralo, možda ima kandidata?

ajmo malo oživjeti priču o mpo-u
mi još uvijek nismo dobili kvalitetan zakon, čak niti minimalne izmjene
nisu zaslužili da ih pustimo na miru...

još uvijek mogu kontaktirati novinarku

----------


## MIJA 32

mene ovo silno rastužuje  :Sad: 
mjesec dana se nitko ne javlja,žalosno

----------

